# Washing Hymer Seat Covers



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi.

The seat covers on our '07 Hymer B544 are looking pretty grubby. I've removed one set of covers (the long straight sofa) for washing but there is no washing instruction label :?

We're going to handwash them at very low temperature but has anyone washed Hymer seat covers and had problems with shrinking?

Cheers
CD


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Posted on this forum in 2010:


Just in case anyone's considering washing their Hymer seat covers I wanted to let them know that I did this yesterday with brilliant results! Ours is a Hymer S630 1999 (U-shape rear lounge set up). The covers do all have zips but I noticed they each have a flat plastic bar which pushes through a slit in the foam, attached to a piece of material. You have to turn the flat bar sideways and push it out through the slot in the foam. I decided to 'test' one in the washing machine, at 40 degrees and on a 'cottons & linens short' cycle, normal spin 1200 rpm. I have got them back on the cushions with NO shrinkage whatsoever, the flat plastic bar is flexible and folded easily into the washing machine. It has survived the wash and hasn't 'come away' from the material at all, in typical German style it is extremely tough and well made. I'm not sure about all material types for later Hymer models but as far as my covers are concerned the result has been fantastic. I notice the driving and passenger seats are held in place by some sort of bar at the bottom of the seat back and my next task is to work out how to get them off (with help from husband!). Even the arm rests have a zip so presumably they come off too. The manual doesn't mention anything about washing the covers though but suggests sponging. Anyway I can only tell you about my experience and if you think of doing the same, do a 'test' one first. If anyone wants to know the exact material my van has I could find out for you. Hope this has helped a few of you!

Mike


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

we run a floor type steam mop cleaner over all seats to keep them clean the towelling head is easy to use.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Cheers - very helpful , as ever


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Just to report back, we removed all the seat & headrest covers apart from the driver & passenger seats (can't see how to remove them...) and washed them at 40deg, 1,000rpm. No shrinkage and all looking much better now  . The only difficulty was that to remove the cover on the short two-seater on the 'L'-shaped sofa, we had to cut off the buttons that support the strings that tension the front of the seat cover, then re-sew the buttons back on once the cover was clean and dry.

Cheers
CD


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Not much of a 'housewife/househusband' me (well I do all the ironing!)

I think there is a spray fabric cleaner - spray on/vacuum off? Sounds much easier.

Does anyone know product/brand names?

Geoff


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> Not much of a 'housewife/househusband' me (well I do all the ironing!)
> 
> I think there is a spray fabric cleaner - spray on/vacuum off? Sounds much easier.
> 
> ...


Good question... that would be easier!


----------

